
Apple to use “trust score” such as in Black Mirror - chalkandpaste
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/apple-trust-score-iphone-data-black-mirror-email-phone-fraud-a8546051.html
======
jandrese
Sorry, you can not purchase this iTunes Song, please make some real life
friends and call them first.

I'm guessing this is basically a "bot score" and if it is too high/low they'll
start hitting you with a CAPCHA when you try to buy something through your
phone. I seriously doubt it will involve other people rating their
interactions with you, making it rather unlike the Black Mirror episode they
mentioned.

~~~
toyg
Yeah, the Black Mirror reference is a stretch - Apple is rating _devices_ ,
not personalities, using simple metrics. I think the mistake was them using
the word “trust”, which triggers all sorts of emotional readings.

~~~
shaftway
It doesn't even look like it's rating devices. It looks like it's rating
behavior as it relates to past behavior.

Probably right on the usage of the word "trust". Someone probably thought
"This is how much I trust that the legitimate owner is doing this" and it ran
from there.

~~~
ewzimm
This opens up the question of whether you would rather have systems tracking
trust or not. They say it's done in a way so that the score isn't identifiable
by anyone at Apple but acts as a security measure to prevent fraud. In some
cases, people appreciate having systems like this. It's probably better in
most cases if your bank can identify fraudulent activity on your account and
stop it.

There's a clear separation between bank account activity and a person, but the
separation between what's done on an account attached to a phone and a person
is starting to blur. We have moved so quickly toward identifying with activity
on our devices that we aren't entirely comfortable with systems monitoring for
fraud, but we probably also don't want those systems not to exist.

